# Grand canyon vivarium background. Pics Heavy!!



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys and girls!!

Sorry I havent posted up anything new lately but i've been a busy monkey!! Making this.....

A customer wanted me to create a desert rock background for him and he wanted a grand canyon sheet background added to it.

So I started with painting the top of the viv blue and using silicone have stuck down a grand canyon background.

Once dried out I will cut out the holes were the vents go and varnish over the background.










And then the poly work begins.....


















Becky has been having lots of fun with a lighter. It creates such a great effect and once it has a few coats of grout it should look awesome.

This is after I burnt the poly a little....









































Right, The customer wanted to make him custom slots for the food & water bowl. This was the first stage.









Then I brushed on the first layer of grout on the left side.....Think I did 5 in the end.
































And started doing the right side of the viv.










More work done on around the food/water bowl slots...


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

wow looks really promising. great idea!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Continued......

O.K alot more work carried out on the right side....


















Started grouting on the right.....










Left side has had another couple of layers...









Middle of viv.....










At the last minute the customer requested a shelf placed in on the right... 










More grouting done around were the food/water bowls are going.

















Ok after the entire background had 5 layers of grout I spent 3 hours on my knees painting the background. The way I do this is I mix some grout with water until I get it to a liquid stage and then add oxidized red and mix it all together and brush it onto the background. My hubby then spent 2 hours today using his airbrushing skills and darkening out some areas to give it a natural look rather than all one solid colour.









































Next on the list is to stick on some red sand and once dried I can then start the varnishing.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Continued....

O.k got these beauties from ebay!! Gonna take them out of the pots and drill holes into the background and silicone them in...









O.K so the sand has now been added!! And it looks superb I think.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

And the varnishing process has started....










I use polyvine decorators varnish.









A bit of help from the fan to dry it out. It dries very quickly this stuff which is great and it does'nt smell.









Next on the list was sanding the bowls and getting them ready for prepping...










First basecoat! In the end it had about 3 layers.








Ok once all was dry I started on the colour.....

I mixed water down grout with some red transparent oxidized red...

















The paint I used for your info....

















I put on 3 more layers of watered down grout with the red mixed in....Once dry I will got in with a brush and with the paint (Straight from bottle) to create darker shades and varnish it over a few times. This gives it a natural look as no rocks are all one solid colour??

The customer got these rocks off the beach. The were beige in colour and he wanted them to match the background so I've been busy doing that today along with the bowls. They have been grouted 3 times and then twice with coloured grout, painted over to shade it a little, sand sprinkled around and varnished a few times. To be honest I don't think it will be long before the paint is scratched off but he is aware of this so I went ahead.









More will follow soon!! It's not finished yet :devil:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

*Ohhhh! Forgot to mention!! Want to know how to make this background??*

*Then click on these links!!*

YouTube - Part 1 Grand canyon vivarium background

YouTube - Part 2 Grand canyon vivarium background


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks the dogs danglies!!!


----------



## courseithurts (Dec 29, 2010)

looks very good cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks hun!! I've been working on this project for about 4 weeks now and i'm sooooo hoping to get it completed by saturday. :crazy: But I will have to see how it all goes as i'm working like a squirrel on speed and theres still work to do plus the customer wants me to fit all the equipment too.

I've spent so many days and hours that I think I need a long break as my head is like mush.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks the nuts as usual... although i don't envy you; i'd have killed somebody with all the detail in it.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Meko said:


> i'd have killed somebody with all the detail in it.


I was very close :lol2: I was a woman on the edge!!.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i was tempted to throw my glass viv away yesterday just because i can't work out how to do a waterfall :devil:


----------



## KeyserSöze1 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's incredible, I wish I had the patience to make something like that.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

AWSOME as usual


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Meko said:


> i was tempted to throw my glass viv away yesterday just because i can't work out how to do a waterfall :devil:


Yeah that's something I would love to try out!! But I'll have to buy a water pump first, see how it all works and piping etc and then figure out a design that would work with the pump.

This viv has'nt been easy at all and the amount of patience I've had to use has driven me mad but I find when it gets to much I just walk away for a while and cool off LOL. Then go back and carry on. 

This vivarium is for a customer who's adopting two beardies from a rescue. I just hope they love there new home when they move in. Actually I bet the first thing they do when they go into there new home is take a poop! LOL. And smear it everywhere like they are picasso LOL.

Anyway today I varnished the background again painted the bowls but I reckon the bowls are too light still so need to go over them again tomorrow.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Ok work done so far......

I have varnished the canyon pic 3 more times and my background has had another layer of varnish. I think another 2 more coats and i'm sorted.


















The bowls are done although i'm not happy with them so gonna darken them up some more and then varnish again.










And here's the rocks! I'm actually quite chuffed the way they came out.









Anyway I'm really shattered so good night peeps!


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

That looks absolutely amazing, I admire your efforts, I would be useless at anything like this. It all looks brilliant! Well done : victory:.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

JackieL said:


> That looks absolutely amazing, I admire your efforts, I would be useless at anything like this. It all looks brilliant! Well done : victory:.


Thanks hunny! Why don't you give it a try you might be surprised at what you can achieve!!. I've got some "how to" videos up on youtube if that will help you out.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice build, I'm thinking of useing Grout for my Beardie viv build, was thinking of the same paint-in-grout idea too, glad I've had the chance to see it on another build first : victory:

Jay


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

This is a great project! I'd love to do something like this for our lot but time is a limiting factor. Cant wait to see the finished product!! 

Hope it turns out the way you want after all your hard work!

:no1:


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

It looks amazing!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
How long has it taken to get this far?


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

ditzychick said:


> It looks amazing!! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> How long has it taken to get this far?


 
Thanks hun it has taken me 4 weeks so far and i'm hoping to be done by the weekend or next week the latest. But i've been working on this viv for 3-4 hours everday for 4 weeks (excluding xmas/boxing day) and working my normal job plus 2 kids and a husband LMAO!!. But hey the work on this viv has been well worth it as I never imagine what the end result would look like until a week or so ago.

Just got lots of varnishing to do now and then fit all the equipment for him.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

awesome as usual hun. Mattie still loves his Alice Springs viv by the way


----------



## Svee (Mar 9, 2007)

Becky Wheeler said:


> plus 2 kids and a husband


Im a member on here you know... cheeky bugger lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
xxx


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Yeah that's something I would love to try out!! But I'll have to buy a water pump first, see how it all works and piping etc and then figure out a design that would work with the pump.


i bought one of these









New 250 LRT Water Pump Bio Filter Aquarium Fish Tank 7W on eBay (end time 30-Dec-10 23:28:25 GMT)

and some of this
10mm 3/8" I.D NITRILE RUBBER FUEL TUBE PETROL LINE HOSE on eBay (end time 23-Jan-11 11:33:06 GMT)

the pump does actually push it up a metre as well! My plan was / is to run the pipe up the side and covered with expanding foam. and then have something for it to trickle down. Unfortunately i got the pipe up but it's quite strong and pushed the foam away so i had to try and hold it in place. Then i left it too late to do the rest of the waterfall and had to double up the foam, so it looks a mess and is all coming off to start again 

but the pump is pretty good for 70p


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Meko said:


> i bought one of these
> image
> 
> New 250 LRT Water Pump Bio Filter Aquarium Fish Tank 7W on eBay (end time 30-Dec-10 23:28:25 GMT)
> ...


Ahhh Thanks hunny!! Will have a look when I get a chance as my brb snakey would love a waterfall plus it would keep the humidity high.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

O.K folks part 3 of the canyon background is now on youtube :2thumb:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qoag2cAwIl4&feature=feedu

I'll be filming again tomorrow!! OMG! This whole filming myself thing is nerve racking. :gasp:


----------



## jlbyron2000 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats really Amazing! My brother is making his first attempt at a background with ledges and shelves and fake tree for my water dragon. We had real issues getting the polystyrene to stick together though...even using no more nails? Do you have any tips....would be much appreciated

Thanks! x


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

use cocktail stick as well.. they hold it in place while the no more nails sets.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I've finished!! I've finished!!! Yeah baby!!!! Let's dance!!.

Here's the end result!!


































I will have the last video done in a couple of days and uploaded to youtube.


----------



## Nightfirez (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice though id get stuck at cutting the Polystyrene as that stuff makes my teeth stand on edge can’t go near it
:lol2:


----------



## Broxi_jim (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent build !! :2thumb::2thumb:

Roughly what was the total cost ?
i.e..Polystyrene, grout, paint, varinish, no more nails etc etc..

Would love to do something like that, but I've no patence :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## the mighty P (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG!! That looks so amazing Do you know what they are intending to but in there?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

WOW that is an awesome viv, gonna be some lucky pets in there!

I thought i'd mention that pic is Monument Valley not the grand canyon! lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

pirez said:


> WOW that is an awesome viv, gonna be some lucky pets in there!
> 
> I thought i'd mention that pic is Monument Valley not the grand canyon! lol


Thanks hun.
Oh well LOL. I know it's not 100% canyon look but because of the paper background was grand canyon I chose that name.



the mighty P said:


> OMG!! That looks so amazing Do you know what they are intending to but in there?


Hiya hun the guy I done the background for is getting 2 female beardies from a rescue. 



Broxi_jim said:


> Excellent build !! :2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> Roughly what was the total cost ?
> i.e..Polystyrene, grout, paint, varinish, no more nails etc etc..
> ...


Hi hun total cost of materials is roughly £50?? I don't know exactly but it does depend on what size viv your working on?? and how much poly sheets your need? how much grout? cos a large tub of grout is £16.00. It all varies hun.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Just a quicky to say that the guy came to collect his viv this morning and he loved it!!! Yippeeee!!. I know it's been hard work and a bit of a pain to do but the end result was worth it and I'm very appreciative that I got the oppotunity to do these vivs for him so Thanks Andy!.

The final video will be up on youtube in a couple of days.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

pirez said:


> WOW that is an awesome viv, gonna be some lucky pets in there!
> 
> I thought i'd mention that pic is Monument Valley not the grand canyon! lol


Blimey! I just had a look on google pics! Ummmmm.......uh oh! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya folks!

The final part of the video is now on youtube so enjoy.

YouTube - Part 4 (final) Grand canyon vivarium background


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Hiya guys,

I thought you might like to see some pics of the beardies in there new home. Meet Doris and Ethel, They are 10 months old and came from a rescue. They are about the size of a 4-5 month old beardie but with plenty of TLC they should grow bigger in time. They have a lovely home with a caring owner who probably now has to re-mortgage his house cos he's spent too much money on them LOL.

Pictures taken by Andy Hague.









Before anythings mentioned the beardies are fed livefood in another enclosure so less risk of them eating sand and crickets hiding etc.









Yummy!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

looks the nuts; although i'm getting the popcorn ready for when somebody starts banging on about the speaker on top of it


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

that is so good


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Meko said:


> looks the nuts; although i'm getting the popcorn ready for when somebody starts banging on about the speaker on top of it


 
Yeah I did email him about that and the speaker is actually on the wall not on top of the viv and the sound is'nt high as he does'nt like disturbing his neighbours so no bass or vibration.

But yeah it looks like the speaker is on the viv, sometime pics can be misleading huh


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye, when you look at the picture again you notice he's taken it upwards rather than directly at it


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys, Andy here the owner of Doris, Ethel and the viv! (amongst others!) 

First off I want to publicly thank Becky for all the hard work that she has put in to this viv. I wasn't the easiest of customers :whistling2: lol, but throughout the entire process Becky was a star and has created the viv that I wanted all along. Anyone wanting a viv done how you want it, Beckys the gal.

As for the speaker on top of the viv, It is mounted to the wall and is about an inch ish higher than the viv with a gap in between. This is the centre speaker of a 5.1 surround, so it's mainly used for voice etc, very little bass. In any case, the TV speakers are used instead of the surround system 90% of the time. And as It's in my conservatory, it is not loud when it is used anyway because of the neighbours, it's more for clarity.

:gasp: Conservatory! I hear you say. Again, this has been thought out before it's placement was made. It is on a solid wall, and the viv will never have direct sunlight on it. The internal conservatory doors into the house have been removed. So in the Winter the warmth of the house goes in to the conservatory and the Summer the heat flows in to the house. It's not ideal, but it means the conservatory is not as cold as most in the Winter, and not as hot as most in the Summer! If you know what I mean. :?

Doris and Ethel have what I call the Canteen where they eat the live food. They are not fed live food in the viv as it has a sand substrate (*NOT CALCI SAND)*as Becky has already mentioned above. I know this is a controversial point which has been debated at length on many other threads, so I'm going to leave it at that. The Canteen is a exo terra glass viv with a lino flooring and a wrap around canyon background so the glass doesn't freak them out. 

I am a fairly new member on RFUK, rarely post, but have been following most threads since September time. I would like to say hi to you all, and if anyone has any more questions about the setup just ask! :2thumb:

Andy


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Andy :2thumb: Hope Doris & Ethel love there new home!! Even I wanna move in! :lol2:


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

what size viv is this bec? im thinking ayers rock photo at the back.. hmmm... with that real dry grass stuff....
oh... love the viv obviously! :flrt:


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi mate, It's a standard 4 x 2 x 2 but with toughened glass. Made by ND Aquatics Ltd.


----------



## beckyyjane (Nov 14, 2010)

*. . . Wow!*

All I can say is *WOW*! & how jealous I am of you Andy!
That is one awesome set up you have there!! & the Beardies are lovely  There Gonna Love it!!​:no1:


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

sorry to point this out but thats the hopi mesa not the grand canyon


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

lol, over to you Becky!!! :whistling2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

wow:gasp::gasp::gasp:, i bet that took some time:whistling2:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

iDomino said:


> sorry to point this out but thats the hopi mesa not the grand canyon


Hiya hun,

Reason why I call it the grand canyon background is because of the paper background thats inside. I know the rock features are'nt like the grand canyon but I thought this would be better for his beardies and Andy loves the background too.

The whole process took me 3 weeks I think from start to finish and that was working on it 4-5 hours a day everyday LOL. I was very tired in the end. lol.


----------



## Jamesferrassie (Jul 14, 2011)

great job! im looking into making my own background for my beardies. where did you get your polystyrene sheets from?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Reason why I call it the grand canyon background is because of the paper background thats inside.


The paper background's definitely Monument Valley - specifically the bit in Utah (not Grand Canyon National Park Arizona) - I have been both places 

But absolutely AWESOME is the right words for it - beautiful work on that.


----------



## GeeUK (May 2, 2011)

Wicked.

I am buying another Viv just so I can create something like this. Everything I touch falls to bits though, so not sure how well I'll do.

Sub'ed this thread for when I get started 

Quick question for my own reference for when I build, would it be possible to use something like a clear silicone and then sprinkle sand on top of it, so you get the look, but not no actual loose sand?


----------



## Samson87 (Mar 29, 2011)

All i can say is wow !! Great job mate :notworthy:


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi guys, finally I have done a video of the dragons and a run through of the setup in the vivarium. If you want to take a look the link is below.

Bearded Dragons In Their Custom Background Vivarium - YouTube


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

TurboUK said:


> Hi guys, finally I have done a video of the dragons and a run through of the setup in the vivarium. If you want to take a look the link is below.
> 
> Bearded Dragons In Their Custom Background Vivarium - YouTube


What an awesome video!! Thanks for the mention mate  and omg! How big are your beardies!!! I remember when they were little :flrt:


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Becky, yes they are a fair size!


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry guys, I had to upload another edit of the clip. Here's the current link

Bearded Dragons In Their Custom Background Vivarium - YouTube


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Amazing... I will get around to doing something like this soon, honest!


----------



## CornyLeo (Feb 1, 2012)

Top notch built! :no1:

Love seeing theses built from start to finish hehe


----------

